# Machines that produced the.......



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Architecture of the past... every time I see these machines and the way they were set up... what a sight that would be.. 

They run these machines at a WW museum in GA from time to time... 

I have seen this type of setup run in WW historic building.. Pensylvania..... all the speeds were determined my the pulley size and sometimes a coned step was used ..as with the lathes.. my lathe originally came with a stepped pulley system.. so I yanked it and went modern tech on her.. but I can imagine the Oliver 20C working as it was intended back then.... 

Steve Gass would have a field day...:w00t::laughing::laughing:


B.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Pretty cool.

There is a lumber yard not too far from me that had all that stuff in their woodworking shop.

They would make you window sashes, whatever. A family business. When the old fellow passed away in the '60s they converted it over to electicity.

It was run by water power as there was a stream behind the shop, and they had a waterwheel. It was amazing, and the old fellow was really talented.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Yea...*

rather loud.... Straight steam line shafts & pulleys would not allow for tilting arbors until the age of the electric motor came into play...that's why (from what I have researched) you won't find any table saws with tilting arbors up until the electric motors came of age.. ..speaking of which... 

I have been tossing the idea around. the Tannawits XJ-Q .. or the Oliver 260D... the upfront controls are what I was after.. but the guy raised the price from $2590 to $3570 .. I was close on closing the deal and he decided to get greedy on my arse ...... oh well..
Then I conversed with Bill Kerfoot about this sweet Oliver 260D all original... just not sure on this .. rather a significant







but I am leaning toward her.. in a bad way.....:shifty:

this equipment is so interesting.. seriously,,, 

B. 

oh... and by the way Katoman.. I am almost done with the chart.....worked on it today.. there is a lot of editing I have to do...... 


B.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup: Unfortunately I'm restricted to 220 power.

I'll have to continue to 'get by' with my 1960s era rockwell.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*your not stuck...*

single phase to 3.. in a snap..  I am going to have to do the same thing..(if I bite the bullet on the 260D) most of my equipment is run off VFD's .... :clap: 


but what a day it was way back then..... and the work that was accomplished in those shops,,, the details.. the architectural pieces..ahhh...:clap::clap:
B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been looking at a couple old Oliver tools as well, cures you Brian, curse you!!!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

He's a bad influence. :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*and the noise....*

.....:w00t: ...but it is still IMO so cool to look back at how things were done in the past...:thumbup:




 

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*The Arn addiction.....*



WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have been looking at a couple old Oliver tools as well, cures you Brian, curse you!!!


 
may have possibly set in..... enjoy the ride...










B.:shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> .....:w00t: ...but it is still IMO so cool to look back at how things were done in the past...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks more dangerous then electricity.


----------

